# Quickest 14ers to ski in the ark valley?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The closest 14'er to Salida is Shavano. The best ski line on Shavano is the south east couloir. It actually tops out on a 13'er false summit, but it's steep snow for a few thousand feet and should be in good condition.





next best option is probably Antero's west side via Chalk Creek road (CR162) to Baldwin Creek.



otherwise you're looking at Yale, which you have to drive up to Buena Vista and then west on Cottonwood Pass to access.

There is some very good skiing on Clover Peak, Mt. Aetna and Taylor Mountain (13'ers) all accessed from the middle fork of the south Arkansas north of highway 50 at Garfield.


----------

